# Remplaçant Ipad 1G : Ipad mini 4 ou éventuellement 5



## IRONM4NU (11 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

Je possède un ipad de première génération qui est à l'agonie, compte tenu de mes besoins et de mon budget, je pense me diriger vers un ipad mini 4. Cependant les rumeurs parlent d'un ipad mini 5 ou "pro" pour Mars. Est-ce que ça vaut la peine d'attendre ?

Merci


----------



## TKZ (11 Janvier 2017)

Salut ! 

Je pense que tout dépend de ton besoin; le changement est-il urgent ou tu peux attendre 2-3 mois de plus ? 
Si un nouveau sort, cela peut entraîner une baisse de prix de la génération précédente. Ce sera donc à toi de voir si tu veux consacrer un budget plus restreint que prévu ou si tu veux le petit dernier ! [emoji847]

Bonne réflexion


----------

